# Surf Report Part II-



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, water finally starting to improve. Still looks nasty along seawall, but crystal beach and towards San Luis Pass its greening up, and I imagine Surfside looking ok too. Should only improve next few days reports indicate. My uncle took a bunch of the family out to jetties today so Lil Roy and I decided to just hang out...and of course do some fishing. He's been dying to wade with me so I got us some magic bait (that croaks) and we hit the surf. Before I'd even gotten a cast out, his rods bent over. I figured he'd hooked a trout, but it was about a 5lb gaftop. We'd catch gaftop for the next hour. Just when we were about to head in for a snack I got a huge hit...I knew it was no gaftop. Started stripping line and I figured it was a jack. Got it to finally slow down and switched rods w Roy so he could fight it. 20 min later he lands the big red, prob 38" I'd guess. We released her and decided we'd go make "1 more cast" before going in to eat. 5 min later I hear him yelling and look over and see his rod bent over like something's on the other end headed to Florida! I walk over towards him and we both realized it was a very big fish. Tried to tighten drag but by the time I did he was nearly spooled. The fish actually stripped all his line out and he was down the knot on spool, I knew he was done...but I guess the kid is touched by the fishing Gods...the knot held a sec, and he was able to get back a few turns of like, and then a few more, and so on. Somehow at the last chance, the fish quit running, and the fight was on. He fought that sucker for half an hour and slowly worked it towards beach. By this time there was a crowd of people gathering around and lil man was wore out! Got it to beach and it was another beautiful bull red, even bigger than the first. Had a very nice lady take some pics, then we released her back and watched her swim off, just an amazing hour of fishing. No trout yet today, but as this water improves that will change. For now, I think Lil Roy needs a nap, catching 40lb reds on a trout rod will wear ya out. Gotta give props to the people at Castaway and also Billystix, both my rods took a pounding today and passed the Bull Red test with flying colors! Gonna go chase some trout this eve when it cools off...


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

And yes...we kept a few of the gaftop...he wants fried "catfish" for dinner, and I'd say he deserves it! Don't keep em much but about to clean and fry these jokers up!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hit it solo this morning with high expectations, water was calm with just some rollers slowly coming in. 45 min later with not a single blowup on my pink Topp Dawg, my expectations had dwindled quite a bit. As sun popped out I could tell water was sandy still. Bait everywhere. By 7am a few other guys were out wading throwing both shrimp and croakers. Saw the croaker guys catching gaftop every cast, and the shrimpers catching a couple trout, in between gaftop...gaftop are in thick, I even caught 2 on a spoon. By 8am I'd only managed a dink trout, ladyfish and gaftop on spoons, nothing on mirror lure or jigs. Was about to head in and get breakfast when I had something absolutely hammer the gold spoon. 20 min later I finally got her in, another beautiful, stud of a redfish. Got a quick pic then released her. Wish trout bite would have been better, sure it's just a matter of time, and water cleaning up will help. Also, got in some new Texas Boys shirts and truck decal stickers, if interested shoot us an email or pm me. Surf gonna be flat next few days, so good luck, sure there will be a ton of fish caught this wknd! I'm taking my boys and several of their buddies out in morning, should be fun!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Love this pic...he's learning how to throw the ole cast net...seems like it wasnt long ago when I was 8-9yrs old and would sit and throw a cast net for hours. I think for kids, catching bait is almost as fun as the fishing!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

This morning the beachfront from the seawall to the pass is calm, but nasty...brown tide rolled in & has the water in close looking like choc milk. Had 5 kids with me and we only gave it 30 min before deciding to wait and try again later if water cleans up. Saw several guys fishing and not a single fish caught by anyone. I imagine there are some areas where it wasnt as bad, and prob some good trout, but we checked in front of Pirates, then again over near Rusty Hook, and water was terrible. On a positive note, did see a few nice racks on the beach!


----------

